# D-Aspartic Acid Test Booster - DEBATE



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to discuss the new best test booster called D-aspartic-acid. As we know it's an isolated amino acid that according to some, claim it boosts LH 33% and testosterone 42%. I have read many articles stating this claim, but I am a guy that likes PROOF in human studies.

Many websites have claimed the age of these men were 27-37 years old, healthy, with already normal testosterone levels, of course these same websites are selling DAA.

Now here is the only real study done on humans;

The role and molecular mechanism of D... [Reprod Biol Endocrinol. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI



> RESULTS:
> 
> In humans and rats, sodium D-aspartate induces an enhancement of LH and testosterone release. In the rat pituitary, sodium D-aspartate increases the release and synthesis of LH through the involvement of cGMP as a second messenger, whereas in rat testis Leydig cells, it increases the synthesis and release of testosterone and cAMP is implicated as second messenger. In the pituitary and in testes D-Asp is synthesized by a D-aspartate racemase which convert L-Asp into D-Asp. The pituitary and testes possesses a high capacity to trapping circulating D-Asp from hexogen or endogen sources.
> CONCLUSION:
> ...



First of all, the only conclusion it comes to.... is that DAA plays a role in the regulation and the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone.... 

It does not mention by HOW MUCH, it does not mention really any evidence proving that the supplementation itself improved the testosterone levels and the bigger problem I have is that, it doesn't show the age or pre-study testosterone levels of the men tested. 

Further more, what DOSE were they taking? I have heard claims of 3 grams in healthy men, WHERE'S THE STUDIES??

Sounds like a biased study to me that shows no real evidence in this new greatest thing. And as we ALL KNOW, the most important thing is not total testosterone, but FREE TESTOSTERONE. You can boost your total test with tribulus, but we all know trib also raises SHGB which gobbles up all your test anyways. 

So where is the science to support the claims of all these supplement companies? Please provide me, because pubmed is not showing me much.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 25, 2012)

I found it.

The role and molecular mechanism of D-aspartic acid in the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans and rats

But it still does not mention anything about free testosterone. I have a feeling this is going to turn out to be another tribulus band wagon that has no real results.

It might also be worth mentioning that the study was done by a company that formulated a drug called DADAVIT.

How can we be so sure that they didn't just throw a little something extra in the mix?
More studies need to be done before everyone starts jumping on this band wagon...

Here are a few instances of companies falsifying studies.....

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505123_...-trial-results-affecting-dozens-of-companies/
http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cle_044c952c-3e61-5f87-a081-58df54c7e3a4.html
http://gulagbound.com/17547/cato’s-...-falsedistorted-government-data/#.T5hHaNX-XKc
http://blogs.wsj.com/health/2009/03/11/a-new-low-in-drug-research-21-fabricated-studies/

Again, I'm not saying that they falsified the studies, but they have a conflict of interest and there is so much hype about this supplement based one ONE SINGLE STUDY done by a drug company that would stand to benefit from the study


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 25, 2012)

I've ordered it for some of my customers at our store.. Some report spikes in libido in under a week. The one thing reported back was the nasty smell of urine it possess? I've never taken it ...


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I've ordered it for some of my customers at our store.. Some report spikes in libido in under a week. The one thing reported back was the nasty smell of urine it possess? I've never taken it ...



That's great, but it doesn't necessarily mean anything. A new spouse can boost libido. Even if my test is low, if I see a smoking hot woman and she starts to flirt with me, I want to pound the shit out of her and I would do it like a man! 

The libido could simply be placebo. Libido was not documented in this study.

http://articles.cnn.com/2010-04-02/...izer-and-pharmacia-generic-drugs?_s=PM:HEALTH


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 25, 2012)

chronicelite said:


> That's great, but it doesn't necessarily mean anything. A new spouse can boost libido. Even if my test is low, if I see a smoking hot woman and she starts to flirt with me, I want to pound the shit out of her and I would do it like a man!
> 
> The libido could simply be placebo. Libido was not documented in this study.
> 
> Feds found Pfizer too big to nail - CNN



I haven't researched it thoroughly, however that's what my customers--and only a couple--reported back..As far as test levels...i doubt when you see a hot chick and went and took a metabolic panel, I doubt the T or free T level range would elevate??


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I haven't researched it thoroughly, however that's what my customers--and only a couple--reported back..As far as test levels...i doubt when you see a hot chick and went and took a metabolic panel, I doubt the T or free T level range would elevate??



I never said a hot chick boosts test levels. But she damn well boosts libido! Testosterone can be soaring but you can have a low libido, some people have this problem on cycle depending on the compounds taken. Testosterone is not the only factor determining libido. I don't know what all of them are though. So my argument is that elevated libido doesn't necessarily MEAN increased testosterone levels. Let alone increase FREE test levels.

Here are some factors for low libido



> Alcoholism ??? quite common.
> Abuse of drugs such as cocaine.
> Obesity ??? quite common; slimming down will often help.
> Anaemia - unusual, unless the man has been bleeding for any reason.
> ...


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 25, 2012)

chronicelite said:


> First of all, the only conclusion it comes to.... is that DAA plays a role in the regulation and the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone....



Thats pretty much the study. They wanted to know what it did. And what was the conclusion? 

*"CONCLUSION: D-aspartic acid is a physiological amino acid occurring   principally in the pituitary gland and testes and has a role in the   regulation of the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans   and rats" . *

Its a scientific study on what this amino acid does in the body. Now you do have a very valid question about free Test. The main reason for DAA is to help get you Leydig cells back on track. 

I already covered this on 4/22 on another thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/160602-daa-question.html


D-aspartic acid is a nonessential amino acid that plays an important   role in the neuroendocrine system and development of the nervous system. A nonessential amino acid means our body produce it.

While it is less bioavailable than L-aspartic acid,  recent research  indicates D-aspartic acid plays a role in regulating  the release and  synthesis of testosterone. It has become a popular  dietary supplement  among strength athletes like bodybuilders and  weightlifters attempting  to boost sports performance

Here are two articles from the *US National Library of Medicine* and *National Institutes of Health* about D-Aspartic Acid. 
The role and molecular mechanism of D... [Reprod Biol Endocrinol. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI 
  Reprod Biol Endocrinol. 2009 Oct 27;7:120. The role and molecular  mechanism of D-aspartic acid in the release and synthesis of LH and  testosterone in humans and rats. Topo E, Soricelli A, D'Aniello A,  Ronsini S, D'Aniello G. Source
  1Stazione Zoologica Anton Dohrn, 80121, Villa Comunale, 80121, Napoli, Italy. enza.topo@szn.it

Abstract
  BACKGROUND: D-aspartic acid is an amino acid present in   neuroendocrine tissues of invertebrates and vertebrates, including rats   and humans. Here we investigated the effect of this amino acid on the   release of LH and testosterone in the serum of humans and rats.   Furthermore, we investigated the role of D-aspartate in the synthesis of   LH and testosterone in the pituitary and testes of rats, and the   molecular mechanisms by which this amino acid triggers its action.

METHODS: For humans: A group of 23 men were given a daily dose of   D-aspartate (DADAVIT) for 12 days, whereas another group of 20 men were   given a placebo. For rats: A group of 10 rats drank a solution of  either  20 mM D-aspartate or a placebo for 12 days. Then LH and  testosterone  accumulation was determined in the serum and D-aspartate  accumulation in  tissues. The effects of D-aspartate on the synthesis of  LH and  testosterone were gauged on isolated rat pituitary and Leydig  cells.  Tissues were incubated with D-aspartate, and then the  concentration  (synthesis) of LH and cGMP in the pituitary and of  testosterone and cAMP  in the Leydig cells was determined.

*RESULTS: In humans and rats, sodium D-aspartate induces an  enhancement  of LH and testosterone release*. In the rat pituitary, sodium   D-aspartate increases the release and synthesis of LH through the   involvement of cGMP as a second messenger, whereas in rat testis Leydig   cells, it increases the synthesis and release of testosterone and cAMP   is implicated as second messenger. In the pituitary and in testes D-Asp   is synthesized by a D-aspartate racemase which convert L-Asp into  D-Asp.  The pituitary and testes possesses a high capacity to trapping   circulating D-Asp from hexogen or endogen sources.

*CONCLUSION: D-aspartic acid is a physiological amino acid occurring   principally in the pituitary gland and testes and has a role in the   regulation of the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans   and rats.*
D-Aspartic acid: an endogenous amino acid with... [Brain Res Rev. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI


Brain Res Rev. 2007 Feb;53(2):215-34. Epub 2006 Nov 21. D-Aspartic acid:  an endogenous amino acid with an important neuroendocrine role.  D'Aniello A.
  Source: Laboratory of Neurobiology, Stazione Zoologica A Dohrn, Villa Comunale 1, 80121 Napoli, Italy. daniello@szn.it 

Abstract
  D-Aspartic acid (d-Asp), an endogenous amino acid present in   vertebrates and invertebrates, plays an important role in the   neuroendocrine system, as well as in the development of the nervous   system. During the embryonic stage of birds and the early postnatal life   of mammals, a transient high concentration of d-Asp takes place in the   brain and in the retina. d-Asp also acts as a   neurotransmitter/neuromodulator. Indeed, this amino acid has been   detected in synaptosomes and in synaptic vesicles, where it is released   after chemical (K(+) ion, ionomycin) or electric stimuli. *Furthermore,   d-Asp increases cAMP in neuronal cells *and is transported from the   synaptic clefts to presynaptic nerve cells through a specific   transporter*.* In the endocrine system, instead, d-Asp is involved in the   regulation of hormone synthesis and release. For example, in the rat   hypothalamus,* it enhances gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) release   and induces oxytocin and vasopressin mRNA synthesis.* *In the pituitary   gland, it stimulates the secretion of the following hormones: prolactin   (PRL), luteinizing hormone (LH), and growth hormone (GH) In the testes*,   it is present in Leydig cells and is involved in testosterone and   progesterone release. Thus, a hypothalamus-pituitary-gonads pathway, in   which d-Asp is involved, has been formulated. *In conclusion, the  present  work is a summary of previous and current research done on the  role of  d-Asp in the nervous and endocrine systems of invertebrates and   vertebrates, including mammals.*
  PMID:     17118457     [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 25, 2012)

Good post TJTJ


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 25, 2012)

Let me Google that for you:
D-Aspartic Acid abstract testosterone - Google Search


hmm, I see:
The role and molecular mechanism of D-aspartic acid in the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans and rats

Which is the human study. However I also see shitloads of non-human studies on everything from roundworms, to rats, to mallard ducks... and it all says the same thing... DAA boosts testosterone in males.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 25, 2012)

That's...


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 25, 2012)

Lots of studies backing it's effectiveness, including a human one. 
To top it off, it's dirt cheap. I buy my in bulk from BB.com costs about $7 a month.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 25, 2012)

Only ONE study done on actually supplementing it orally on humans. And this was done by a drug company that was manufacturing a drug that contained this amino acid. 
It's called conflict of interest.

Have any of you done bloodwork and measured increased test levels while on DAA ?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 26, 2012)

Haven't done bloodwork, so no 'proof' of efficacy for me. However, anecdotally, it works for me. I took 1 gram of DAA 4 times a day, with L-Arginine. I forget the exact study, but there was something linking DAA with NO.  I noticed faster recovery times. Recovery for me is usually 4 days, but with the DAA I was good to go after only 3 days. As for libido.... nothing, nada, zip. No difference. In terms of growth, it was a mild boost I believe, however that might just have been the effects of the bulking diet, too.  Now. the first two or three weeks were great. But after that my recovery times went back to normal, but with a twist. Instead of slightly sore muscles on day 3 as usual (no soreness on day 3 with DAA), it was my joints (especially shoulders and elbows) that were giving me problems and pushing my recovery back to 4 days.  Now, I added 10 kilos to my bench, so it's possible that the extra weight was the cause. I'm 46 years old, so it's not like my joints are in the best of shape to begin with.

So in a nutshell... for me it decreases my recovery time by a day for about 2 to 3 weeks, seems to help with some strength gains, and I can't be sure whether or not any added mass was diet or the DAA, but my diet had been fairly regular before, during and after, so I'm thinking the DAA helped me add some mass, but nothing extraordinary, maybe an extra pound or two.

I'm doing my third 'cycle' now, just started a week ago, however I've dropped from four grams a day to three, and I'm cutting at the moment, so I'm in a calorie deficit. I *am* planning on getting bloodwork done sometime in May or June, depending on the cost (out-of-pocket for me), so I should have a post-DAA baseline I can compare with in winter when I'm hoping to get another test while taking DAA.


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 26, 2012)

chronicelite said:


> Only ONE study done on actually supplementing it orally on humans. And this was done by a drug company that was manufacturing a drug that contained this amino acid.
> It's called conflict of interest.
> 
> Have any of you done bloodwork and measured increased test levels while on DAA ?



I have some DAA.  If we get a donation pool going I will do a before/after blood test.  I have a labcorp near my house and will get it done.  I'm not taking anything at the moment.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 28, 2012)

It is invaluable in PCT, that, a SERM and nettle root (BPS Endosurge is my choice) bring me back better than any other combination.  It also helps keep your balls man sized on cycle instead of looking like an 8 year old.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ahh good ol Endosurge! Def help me being on trt and getting the boys back to normal.


----------



## R1balla (May 1, 2012)

there aint no debate! i took TCF 1 solo a year or so ago, had bloods done before and after and it works. if i had the bloods id show u but i dont


----------



## Liftheavy&Often (May 3, 2012)

It's alright, I noticed an increase in workout productivity, could just be placebo though.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 3, 2012)

^^^agree with the possible placebo effect. If there's no bloodwork, you can never be sure.  
Since it's dirt cheap, I don't even care if it is placebo.


----------



## Cork (May 4, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> ^^^agree with the possible placebo effect. If there's no bloodwork, you can never be sure.
> Since it's dirt cheap, I don't even care if it is placebo.



Exactly.  I'm one to rely on the price point and the general positive results in lab tests, be it human or not.

Not to detract from the debate, or lack thereof, but when you take it, do you notice any nasty residue that stays in your mouth?  It's pretty bitter stuff and I find that the flavor sticks with me unless I brush my teeth and tongue right afterwards.  I use cheapo Primaforce.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 4, 2012)

I don't mind the heavy citrus flavor. I don't even mix it, just throw a scoop in the mouth and wash it down. I use the real cheapo, AI.


----------



## TJTJ (May 4, 2012)

I think, now this is just MHO, that it would be wise to add it to your cycle with proper pct protocol just to help assist the testes produce test and make sperm. Just another additive to help/assist the boys get back on the court.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 4, 2012)

I used it in my past 2 PCT's and my total T never got above 500, so it's not magic, but there are plenty of logs and good feedback on it.


----------

